

Today Amazon Will Give You $15 To Use PriceCheck and Screw Local Retailers - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/10/amazon-pricecheck-discount/

======
bearskinner
I don't see what the big deal is. Low price guarantees have been causing
similar customer behavior for a long time. And the discount is small enough to
make it less than with a trip to the store (at least for me). By and large,
Amazon is a good thing for consumers and a bad thing for otherretailers who
want their money.

------
tabbe
Maybe telling customers to occupy retail space of stores for the sake of doing
price checking for Amazon is in bad taste, but I see nothing wrong with having
customers research for the best price.

That being said, isn't TechCrunch "stealing jobs" from the paper press as
well? That's just the nature of online business.

------
raghus
Why the Amazon hate? Wasn't something like this inevitable?

